# Leftover ground beef seasoned with Baharat?



## Momm (May 29, 2020)

I made an Iraqi food called Kubba. I have left over cooked ground beef and onions, seasoned with Baharat. What can I do with it? (I don't want to make and freeze more kubba.)

Just mix it in rice? Anything else I could make with it?


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2020)

Yo can use it as a taco filling or make an Iraqi gyro.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 29, 2020)

I would eat it cold for lunch with tahini sauce. Or you could break it up and put it in soup.


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

Often, when I have leftover ground beef with onions, I stir fry it with frozen mixed vegis and serve it over rice. If I also have cold, cooked rice, I add that while stir frying. It's a quick and tasty meal.

You can also add tomato sauce and use it for sloppy Joes or as the pasta sauce.

For the above suggestions, add seasonings that you feel would go well with the dish if you are inspired to.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 29, 2020)

Im not familiar with the baharat spice mix and I dont eat meat, but, from what I read up on, maybe you could try Moussaka like dish, using the already spiced ground meat.


----------

